# Fish Camp



## Squeeze Play (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm looking to buy a camp-sight at a local fish camp if there is one. Trailer,cabin,rv or even vacant lot could be a possibility. Prefer escambia,blackwater or yellow rivers. Close proximity to the 32571 area code would work great. If push came to shove, might also consider long term rental.Thanks for your help.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I don't know of any land for sale along Yellow River. Jcoss15 might know of some since his parents own acreage along the river. If you want to park an RV by the month you have several choices.

Brown's in Milton had an opening a while back. Ms. Brown's son-in-law was overseeing it and would only let 5 campers stay. I think he charges about $250 a month. I haven't talked with him in a while so he may be full and the price may be higher. 

River's edge in Holt has full timers. The last time I asked about it Joe charged about $300 monthly.

Dude Adams may let you park at Wilkerson Bluff. He also has a few cabins. I haven't seen him lately. He don't go down there much since his wife died. The next time I am there and he is there I will ask.


----------



## Squeeze Play (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

32571 is pace so Escambia river makes the most sense and I guess I've never thought about it but there is very little land available. I guess the water management dist has it all sewn up? 
I know browns had a few spots a couple years ago (yellow river) just be ready to run if we have a flood!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Cousin-it (Apr 10, 2012)

You could buy the Swamp house Marina,It has a lot of potential.House with restaurant docks that have renters already,Might get it a decent price since the flood needs some dirt removed in the slips.I saw a couple weekends ago it was being surveyed.From the way they were talking it was to fix the road coming in.

Just a suggestion!!!


----------



## Squeeze Play (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. The flooding on yellow river at the basin is definitely an issue, plus the possibility of break-ins and vandalism. As far as the swamp house goes, I'm looking for a slice of the pie, not the whole thing. I would also entertain the thought of a house boat in an existing slip on one of the local rivers. It wouldn't necessarily have to run, just be water tight and structurally sound. Also, I not opposed to a little drive if need be, say if there was something appealing in a 50 mile radius. Bluff Springs area...Century?


----------

